# Sirius signal problems



## cms1528 (Feb 25, 2006)

I have a factory installed satellite radio in my Toyota, I opted for SIRIUS and signed up for the lifetime offer last month. However, I keep losing the signal on my radio from Sirius all the time. I have a signal for about 5mins and then it goes out for about 20mins and so on. There is no consistant timeframe the signal comes and goes. Weather I am driving around Baltimore or DC or up and down Rt. 95 the problem persists.

I thought it was the antenna and I tried another, plugged into the black box, and the problem was the same. Sirius says its not there problem and my dealer said they would replace the black box in the trunk, hopefully that will take care of it. Has anyone else had simiular problems.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

If it's happening on the interstate then it prob is something in the setup or equipment. In the city, buildings can block the signal which is why they have put up repeaters in some cities. My problem is I live in SC and they love humongous trees right beside the road which basically form tunnels which causes signal drops.

Hope the installer can fix your problem, good luck


----------



## pblanken (Apr 7, 2006)

I have had the same problems with reception in my 2002 GMC Sonoma. I have had Sirius radio for about three years and 2 months ago decided it was time for a new unit since the older one was begining to have reception problems. I went through three units (Sportster Replays) within about a month, all with the same problem. I then had them install a new in-dash unit and the problem persisted. I am currently without a sattelite radio and am not sure what to do next. My signal was fading in and out sometimes very short interruptions sometimes long ones where no signal was detected at all. It would be nice to hear from someone who has had and fixed the problem.


----------



## 83dawg (Jul 11, 2005)

I have also within the last few weeks been having periodic problems with reception in central Mississippi. They last very briefly on my new Replay unit (nothing longer than a few seconds), but occur off and on throughout the day.
It was my feeling the problem was with Sirius in some way, and not my unit.
Anyone else having this problem???


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

It just be something between your antenna and the sat. You prob have the same prob in Mississippi we have in Charleston, streets lined with humongous oak trees. There are some roads here that might as well be tunnels, they totally block the signal.


----------

